# 17 Firearms stolen from Kailua Kona, Hawaii Gunshop. ATF offers reward.



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

17 Firearms stolen from Kailua Kona, Hawaii Gunshop. ATF offers reward.
This guy has been in business over a decade.
Hope they get the guns back, since they are hard to get off this rock, only an idiot would buy one of these hot guns, unless they were stolen by some criminals for a specific criminal reason. Could just be ice head druggies, but I doubt it. :numbness:

17 guns stolen from Kona business, ATF offers reward | West Hawaii Today


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We had a local gun store burglarized a couple of weeks ago. Within 24 hours my Detectives had networked with other local jurisdictions, recovered every last firearm, solved 38 cases and arrested three suspects. I'm proud of our Detectives. I know I'm supposed to keep my opinions to myself because of a restrictive social media policy but they do great work and no one can know about it.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Is Obama still there? I hear he has a place to fence them in Mexico.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok where is Holder? he could be down there with Obama some where. Some of his gangster buddies need a few more weapons.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If I had to guess I would say drugged out losers.

Barry Sotoro left, I think a few days ago.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Could be a Mexico gang transplanted to the Big Island that needs guns. Sounds like what a gang would do. Guns purchases require a "permit to acquire" for each handgun [not needed for long guns], a valid current long gun permit [renewed yearly, requires a Background check; PLUS a NRA handgun certificate here in Hawaii so will be very hard for criminals to get hands on one. That is my guess. Been seeing some graffiti tags on telephone poles. Just a guess though. A gang wouldn't want to deal with the red tape of straw purchases because though this is the "Big Island" it's a small town. Total population, excluded tourists, is only about 300,000


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

17 guns stolen in Hawaii? Is this supposed to be a big deal? 17 guns are stolen in Detroit every minute of every day. :arrow:
Must have been a slow news day................
What's next? Somebody stealing cars in Honolulu?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

This ain't Detroit. Big Island has less than 300,000 residents. Detroit has twice that many gang bangers.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was hoping it would go down like the ok corral in Kailua.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Let me know when someone says" Book e'm Dano"!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*Busted !*

BUSTED

*They got 'em*. Was some local iceheads. The local gunshop owner even knew one of the guys. Said he used to be a good guy before he got all "iced up".
They had robbed the Harley Davidson store and some smaller shops. Knocking off a gun store was real dumb because they got the FBI, ATF & the whole federal alphabet soup on their a$$. They even had NSSF offer a reward on them. Ice is bad sh-t.

The gun store had just one deadbolt and that was it. Took them less than 60 seconds to break in.
Big Island has way too small a population here to hide from Feds & local police unless you live in the bush.

Anyways I am just very glad it was not a Mexican drug cartel that moved here and knocked over a gun shop.
Ice heads we can deal with.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Dang, I was going to call Dog and Beth!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Dog & Beth are on Oahu, Leeland & Sonny are on the Big Island.
Anyways they don't go after people with guns. 99.99% of Hawaii gun owners would never commit a crime anyways so would never get cross of a bailbondsman.
Nobody would sell a gun to the petty icehead tweakers which seem to make up the majority of Dog's clients.
Dog's crew is not setup to contend with firearms.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> We had a local gun store burglarized a couple of weeks ago. Within 24 hours my Detectives had networked with other local jurisdictions, recovered every last firearm, solved 38 cases and arrested three suspects. I'm proud of our Detectives. I know I'm supposed to keep my opinions to myself because of a restrictive social media policy but they do great work and no one can know about it.


Congratulations to your colleagues on their fine work.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Busted yes . Did they recover all of the stolen Weapons is a major question


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Forgot to ask about that Smitty. Will ask next week when I go to fill out the permit to acquire paperwork for a new Ruger.
WIll post when I find out. I have never been to the store that got robbed but the owner of the gun store I frequent knows what happened.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Forgot to ask about that Smitty. Will ask next week when I go to fill out the permit to acquire paperwork for a new Ruger.
> WIll post when I find out. I have never been to the store that got robbed but the owner of the gun store I frequent knows what happened.


 Legal weapon on the street good thing. Stolen Weapons unaccounted for bad thing. Having had some experience with the ATF/LE getting their hands on a weapon it may be a long time if ever before the owner gets them back even if recovered.


----------

